# Indigo Powder



## Saponista (Dec 27, 2014)

I am looking to buy some indigo to dye soap blue. I have had a look on eBay and there seems to be 'indigo leaf powder' but it's green! Is this the wrong thing to be using or does it turn blue due to the lye?


----------



## doriettefarm (Dec 27, 2014)

My only experience with indigo is from BB (http://www.brambleberry.com/Natural-Indigo-Powder-P5727.aspx).

Most of the indigo powders listed on ebay look like hair dye to me. Some are actually mixed with henna so I'm not sure how that would work in soap. I only found 2 listings that look like the dark blue powder I've got.


----------



## Saponista (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks doriette. The powder I was looking at was pure indigo leaf but not blue. I can't get the brambleberry stuff as I'm not in the US. I will try looking for blue powder elsewhere.


----------



## doriettefarm (Dec 27, 2014)

Hmmm, the Brambleberry stuff is made from the leaves & stems. Maybe pure leaf is more green and the stem is more blueish? Here's a link to a UK supplier: http://www.herbalspan.co.uk/raw-herb/dried-herbs/indigo-naturalis-powder-qing-dai.html.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 27, 2014)

Saponista, have you tried looking for Woad Powder. I would think in your neck of the woods, it wouldn't be uncommon.   It makes a nice blue.


----------



## Dorado (Dec 28, 2014)

Have a look at Gracefruit


----------



## Saponista (Dec 28, 2014)

I found woad beachy, unfortunately it was ridiculously expensive. I would have loved to give it a go.


----------

